# [SOLVED] File folder "comes back" after delete!



## Chum (Nov 26, 2000)

...where do I begin...here goes...Have a program called Gizmos...
It has a utillity called "Picture Viewer"...you can use this utillity to scan your harddrive for pictures, and store them in a file folder called "results"...we happened to be looking at this folder one day and found some offensive pictures that "somehow" got in there from the internet. After deleting the entire folder("results")
and emptying the recycle bin, then defragging...*the folder was back the next day!!!* How?


----------



## Emtronics (Jan 20, 2000)

Hey Chum, You delete the pics inside the folder or just the folder itself with the pics inside? When the folder comes back, do the same pics reside inside the folder or is the folder empty. If the folder is empty, then most likely there is an registry entry related to the program that calls for creating the folder if it doesn't exsist. Just trying to understand exactly your problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had Gizmos on my PC years ago so can't remember every thing about it BUT it did make a folder that was shortcuts for all the pictures.
So just maybe you deleted the shortcuts only the first time.

This is only a guess but I do know that Gizmos makes shortcuts for all images.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

it sounds like the programs cache folder. 

Unless you have deleted the program the folder will come back. Now If those offensive photos come back then you need to uninstall I would think.

Hope that helps 

 Savvy


----------



## Chum (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Glad to hear it


----------

